# Tori Wilson



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Tory Wilson will be posing in an up coming Playboy mag. Was just announced lastnight on Smackdown (Can't Wait).


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

must be ugly, ive never heard of her.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

No she's not. Sorry the name is Torrie Wilson 
see pic's go here: http://www.geocities.com/rewres/torrie.htm


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn, to bad im to young to buy a playboy


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn Can't wait.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Boy would I like to spank her!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> Boy would I like to spank her!


 I can think of more than spanking her


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

anyone want to buy me a porno?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

When Sable posed in Playboy a couple years ago I just got my mom to buy it for me.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

oh yea. thats going to work out good man...


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Marco, figure out what the shipping would be from this zip code in the States, 17402, send me that and the cost of a Playboy, and I will get you one


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Hey Marco, figure out what the shipping would be from this zip code in the States, 17402, send me that and the cost of a Playboy, and I will get you one


 hehe....sending porno to a young boy in the mail......I think people go to the bighouse for that :biggrin:

Anyway, you can send it to me


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Did they say what month its coming out?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Steffany McManon said next month so March but mags are usually 1 month ahead so probably April


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm buying that one. lol
MAD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Shes ugly, you guys have no taste!!

Maybe its just because Im a girl








But I still think shes ugly!!!


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

yes its definatly because your a girl


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

playboy is too artsy, its not even porn . you can check it out at the library, no joke.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Shes ugly, you guys have no taste!!
> 
> Maybe its just because Im a girl
> 
> ...


She is not ugly but she is not that good looking like everyone is saying. now if stacy kiebler posed in playboy or sunny that would be different.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i prefer the girls of baywatch on playboy...







carmen electra







woo woo!....trust me, when it comes to girls, most guys have taste, like yours truly...me


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Play boy sucks, so dose most porn!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Play boy sucks, so dose most porn!


 ...most girls in the porn sucks too!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Play boy sucks, so dose most porn!
> ...


 hahaha,
they suck like hover?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Shes ugly, you guys have no taste!!
> ...


 sunny made a porn movie.....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i cant wait till im 18


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i cant wait till im 21







...got a year and a half left


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cool. here in canada the drinking age is 18 for bars and clubs....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> cool. here in canada the drinking age is 18 for bars and clubs....


 ...down here in the grand US of A, 18 will get you into a bar or club, but no drinks.....







....not unless you know the promoter of the club and he gets you the 21+ drinking band that ALLOWS you to drink (which is how i gets my drinks on...friday nights @ club insomnia)

...people who are in the DC/Baltimore area...goto club insomnia for the greatest events every second week of the month...HOT BODY CONTEST


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

going into a club and not being able to drink in a tease..


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey marco it's 19 not 18.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

oh...


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sunny made a porn movie.....


 What movie is that?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the one i rented...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> the one i rented...


 ...i thought you were underage to rent X-rated movies?


----------

